# Costì - costà



## emma1968

Rivolgo la domanda ai miei connazionali:

E' frutto della mia immaginazione o è  vero che hanno tolto dalla lingua italiana l'uso di "costì" e "costà"?
Beh vi assicuro che per noi toscani è un vero dilemma dal momento che lo usiamo molto spesso.
Come faremo ad indicare il luogo vicino alla persona con la quale parliamo?

Emma.


----------



## annanda

Non so se l'hanno tolto ma cercando costì ho trovato: *Dove*, dond*e,* *qui*, *qua*, *costì*, *li*, *ovunque*, *dappertutto*, *altrove*, *fuori*, *dentro*, *innanzi*, *davanti*, *dietro*, *accanto*, *lassù*, *sopra*, *sotto*, *quindi* (= di qui), *quivi* (= là, da non confondere con qui), *ecco* (che ha significato indicativo)
_lo abito lassù; Mi trovo bene altrove; Uscii fuori quando tu arrivasti; Transitai colà, Passerò qua; Eccomi qui; Ecco, giungono i compagni; ecc_.
Le particelle *ci*, *v*i, *ne* possono anche essere usate come avverbi di luogo: ci e vi = in questo, quel luogo; ne = da questo, quel luogo.
_Non sono mai stato a Roma, ma ci andrò presto; Ci provengo (= provengo di là); Me ne vado (= vado via di qui).
Tra gli avverbi qui, là, costi c'è la stessa differenza che abbiamo visto tra i dimostrativi questo, quello, cotesto
Qui staremo bene (vicino a chi parla) ; Andiamo là (lontano da chi parla e da chi ascolta); Verrò costì (vicino a chi ascolta).
Locuzioni per di qua, per di là, ecc._

Se lo dice google


----------



## Alex_88

Assurdo! Non l'avevo mai sentito usare...


----------



## Cnaeius

Ma in che senso l'hanno tolto? Non c'è più in alcun dizionario moderno?
E poi chi l'ha tolto? 
Per quanto io sappia, fortunatamente per certi versi sfortunatamente per altri, non esiste nessuna autorità della lingua italiana con poteri vincolanti pari ad esempio alla RAE (Real Academia spagnola), anche l'accademia della Crusca non ha alcun potere, se non quello di dare consigli più o meno raccomandati. 
A parer mio finchè i toscani o chi altri useranno queste parole, esse saranno italiano, visto che lo sono sempre state.
Avete per caso notizie più precise?
Ciao


----------



## emma1968

Cnaeius said:
			
		

> Ma in che senso l'hanno tolto? Non c'è più in alcun dizionario moderno?
> E poi chi l'ha tolto?
> Per quanto io sappia, fortunatamente per certi versi sfortunatamente per altri, non esiste nessuna autorità della lingua italiana con poteri vincolanti pari ad esempio alla RAE (Real Academia spagnola), anche l'accademia della Crusca non ha alcun potere, se non quello di dare consigli più o meno raccomandati.
> A parer mio finchè i toscani o chi altri useranno queste parole, esse saranno italiano, visto che lo sono sempre state.
> Avete per caso notizie più precise?
> Ciao


Non penso sia una novità il fatto che ogni tanto inseriscano nei dizionari delle parole diventate di uso comune ma che prima non esistevano 
( vedi tutte le parole nate con l'uso dei computers)
Allo stesso modo non penso sia una novità il fatto che ogni tanto decidano di mandare in pensione parole non più in uso.
E' vero che nessuno viene multato nell'usare queste ultime, ma in teoria sarebbe un uso non corretto della lingua italiana.
Qualcuno mi corregga se ho detto una cavolata
Emma


----------



## susanna.3

Salve,
anche io vivo in toscana ,nel Chianti, e anche se le hanno tolte dal dizionario, noi le usiamo tutt'ora anzi pensandoci le poche persone che conosco e che non usano costi e costà, non sono nate in Toscana.


----------



## Willi

In effetti secondo il De Mauro sono parole toscane, quindi non sorprende che i non-toscani non le usino! Io per esempio non conosco nessuno che le usi, non vivendo (purtroppo) in Toscana.


----------



## susanna.3

Ho trovato questo sul vocabolario di Virgilio parole, quindi nessuno le ha tolte.
costì: *costì* 

_avv._, in codesto luogo; si usa indifferentemente al posto di _costà_, ma determina meglio il luogo dove si trova la persona a cui si parla e accenna a maggiore vicinanza
us. talvolta come rafforzativo di "codesto".


----------



## Cnaeius

EMMA1968 said:
			
		

> Non penso sia una novità il fatto che ogni tanto inseriscano nei dizionari delle parole diventate di uso comune ma che prima non esistevano
> ( vedi tutte le parole nate con l'uso dei computers)
> Allo stesso modo non penso sia una novità il fatto che ogni tanto decidano di mandare in pensione parole non più in uso.
> E' vero che nessuno viene multato nell'usare queste ultime, ma in teoria sarebbe un uso non corretto della lingua italiana.
> Qualcuno mi corregga se ho detto una cavolata
> Emma


 
No, non è certo una novità  
E' che non capivo la fonte, pensavo che la Crusca avesse fatto una sorta di comunicato, che mi pareva poco possibile.
In questo caso allora la scomparsa da vocabolario sancisce il poco uso della parola non che essa venga bandita, viceversa se si tornasse ad usarla essa ricomparirebbe: quindi, Toscani, continuate ad usarla!!
Ciao


----------



## Juri

L'unico "personaggio" che puo' togliere di torno parole antiquate e'
il signor "uso". Le onorevoli "*Costì* e *costà* "risalgono al tardo latino
"èccum istic" avverbio di luogo = dov'e' la persona a cui si parla o scrive.
Sono presenti persino  nel Ragazzini del 2006.
Come vanno le cose costì?How are the things at your end?
Nel Palazzi ci sono persino "costaggiu' e costassu".Queste veramente da me mai lette nè sentite.


----------



## emma1968

Beh ragazzi, io l'ho sentito alla fine dello scorso anno nelle news alla radio.
Dicevano  le parole che sarebbero entrate nei dizionari e quelle che sarebbero state tolte. Tra le ultime c'erano  "costì"  e "costà".
Subito ho pensato : cavoli! tolgono queste parole perchè siamo solo noi toscani ad usarle, tra non molto ci leveranno anche "codesto" "costaggiù" e "costassù"
E' vero poi che se cerchi nei dizionari le trovi, ognuno  ha la facoltà di decidere liberamente se rimetterle o meno.

Emma.


----------



## Willi

Quindi voi usate anche "costaggiù" e "costassù"? Ma è fantastico, a me piacciono un sacco queste parole!


----------



## Juri

Che poi "servono" quando, come nel mio caso,sto attualmente arrabattandomi a conservare, in altra lingua, frasario e stile d'un testo che risale al 1834!


----------



## Jana337

EMMA1968 said:
			
		

> Beh ragazzi, io l'ho sentito alla fine dello scorso anno nelle news alla radio.
> Dicevano  le parole che sarebbero entrate nei dizionari e quelle che sarebbero state tolte. Tra le ultime c'erano  "costì"  e "costà".
> Subito ho pensato : cavoli! tolgono queste parole perchè siamo solo noi toscani ad usarle, tra non molto ci leveranno anche "codesto" "costaggiù" e "costassù"
> E' vero poi che se cerchi nei dizionari le trovi, ognuno  ha la facoltà di decidere liberamente se rimetterle o meno.
> 
> Emma.


Emma,

ormai ho capito come si usano costì e costà però per mi servirebbero degli esempi con codesto, costaggiù e costassù.

Grazie 

Jana


----------



## Elisa68

Jana,
codesto è un vocabolo italiano. È un aggettivo dimostrativo che si usa in contrapposizione a _questo_ e _quello_.

A è vicino al tavolo  dove c'è un libro. B è lontano dal tavolo

B dice ad A: _Passami *codesto* libro._
A invece direbbe a B: _Passami *questo* libro_
Se tutti e due fossero distanti dal tavolo A direbbe a B: _Passami *quel* libro_

Spero di essere stata chiara.


----------



## emma1968

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Emma,
> 
> ormai ho capito come si usano costì e costà però per mi servirebbero degli esempi con codesto, costaggiù e costassù.
> 
> Grazie
> 
> Jana



Il marito è sull'albero a raccogliere le ciliegie, la moglie gli chiede : cosa stai facendo costassù ?

Il marito invece può dire alla moglie :  cosa fai costaggiù vieni quassù ad aiutarmi


----------



## Jana337

EMMA1968 said:
			
		

> Il marito è sull'albero a raccogliere le ciliegie, la moglie gli chiede : cosa stai facendo costassù ?
> 
> Il marito invece può dire alla moglie :  cosa fai costaggiù vieni quassù ad aiutarmi


 Grazie, ragazze, molto chiaro.

Questo quassù è anche sconosciuto in altre regioni italiane?

Jana


----------



## emma1968

Io penso che "quassù" non sia usato solo in toscana ma anche nelle altre regioni, comunque aspetta la conferma.
Ciao Emma.


----------



## Cnaeius

Io, veneto, uso spesso "quassù"
Sbaglio o "codesto -a", accanto ai significati già da voi spiegati, può avere anche un significato spregiativo-sbalordito? Si usa così anche da voi?

Cos'è codesta cosa?!

Poi c'è anche "costui" con significato spregiativo o sbalordito

Chi è costui?!

Ciao


----------



## valy822

Sì, "quassù" insieme a "quiggiù" sono ampiamente sentiti ed usati mentre "costì-costà" li ho letti qui per la prima volta...


----------



## emma1968

valy822 said:
			
		

> Sì, "quassù" insieme a "quiggiù" sono ampiamente sentiti ed usati mentre "costì-costà" li ho letti qui per la prima volta...



Noi usiamo "quaggiù"   non  "quiggiù"
Emma


----------



## Willi

Anche noi usiamo "quaggiù". Mai sentito "quiggiù" (ha una certa assonanza con Viggiù però)
"Quassù" e "quaggiù" sono comunemente usati, così come "lassù" e "laggiù".


----------



## Juri

Ricordiamoci di "Carneade, chi era costui?"(Manzoni)


----------



## susanna.3

Ciao, 
effettivamente codesto o codesta si usa anche come dispregiativo e sbalorditivo.
Comunque anche se tolgono delle parole dal dizionario, noi le usiamo lo stesso.
Bertuccia e sbertucciare per esempio sono usate, almeno qui da noi, in Toscana, in campagna, solo dagli anziani.
Mia nonna, 86 anni e la nonna di mio marito 99 anni, sono dei veri dizionari di toscano antico, anzi di italiano antico.


----------



## Astropolyp

Riapro questo vecchio thread perchè ieri si è parlato (anche fin troppo, per primo da parte mia) del significato di questi avverbi tipici toscani nel forum italiano-inglese. Sono parole per me bellissime che forse vale la pena di conoscere anche se toscani non si è - e quindi non se ne farà mai uso. Dopo aver consultato tutti (o quasi) i maggiori dizionari online della lingua italiana, ecco una descrizione, breve e di certo non esaustiva, di _costì_, _costà_ e dei loro derivati.

*Costì* = relativo al luogo dove si trova la persona a cui ci si rivolge. Può fungere da rafforzativo di _codesto_ e _cotesto_.
-_Bello codesto orologio costì._

*Costà* = sinonimo di _costì_ che di solito (ma non sempre) indica che la persona a cui ci si rivolge si trova un pò più lontana. Può fungere da rafforzativo di _codesto_ e _cotesto_.
-_Ma che ci fai costà sulla spiaggia? Vieni a fare il bagno!_

*Costaggiù* (costà+giù) = indica che la persona a cui ci si rivolge si trova in una posizione più bassa o più a sud rispetto a noi.
-_Qui a Milano c'è il sole. E costaggiù in Sicilia?_

*Costassù* (costà+su) = usato quando la persona a cui ci si rivolge si trova più in alto o più a nord rispetto a noi.
-_È pericoloso costassù. Scendi dall'albero._

Sarebbe bello aprire un thread sulle parole più belle (o perchè colorite, o perchè eufoniche) della lingua italiana e dei suoi dialetti dal punto di vista dei nativi. Mmh, dubito che un solo thread basterebbe.


----------



## marco.cur

Quassù, come quaggiù, è usato in tutta Italia. Codesto penso sia usato nel linguaggio comune soprattutto in Toscana; nella corrispondenza burocratica è invece usato dappertutto (p. es.: si invita codesta Spett.le impresa ...; si chiede a codesto Spett.le Comune ...)


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Dato che recentemente su un post che parlava anche di un altro argomento veniva chiesto se costì/costà vengono ancora usati, confermo che in Toscana sono usatissimi.

Forse però chi l'ha chiesto si rivolgeva ai non toscani, e in questo caso credo che al di fuori della mia regione questi termini non li usi nessuno (come codesto, anzi quest'ultimo  qua da noi è usato ancor più di costì/ costà.  Codesto infatti viene usato con la stessa frequenza di questo/ quello, e quindi in continuazione. 
Costì/ costà possono anche essere sostituiti a volte da espressioni simili come "lì da te/voi" o similari)


----------



## bubu7

A mio parere i termini _costì_ e _costà_ (e anche _codesto_...) sono oggi dei regionalismi toscani.
Non appartengono all'italiano standard e quindi non è consigliabile usarli nella lingua scritta e in quella parlata fuori della Toscana.

A meno che non si voglia ottenere un effetto di mimesi della parlata toscana.


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

bubu7 said:


> A mio parere i termini _costì_ e _costà_ (e anche _codesto_...) sono oggi dei regionalismi toscani.
> Non appartengono all'italiano standard e quindi non è consigliabile usarli nella lingua scritta e in quella parlata fuori della Toscana.
> 
> A meno che non si voglia ottenere un effetto di mimesi della parlata toscana.


 

Per costì e costà posso essere d'accordo.
Per codesto invece no, dato che mi risulta che gli aggettivi/pronomi dimostrativi _in italiano standard_ siano tre: questo, codesto e quello (a noi li insegnavano in questo ordine, che segue la distanza nello spazio dell'oggetto indicato).
Se poi in molte regioni d'Italia _codesto_ non viene usato perché spesso non viene neanche recepita bene la differenza con gli altri due, non credo significhi che non sia più una parola italiana.


----------



## bubu7

Lucy Van Pelt said:


> Se poi in molte regioni d'Italia _codesto_ non viene usato perché spesso non viene neanche recepita bene la differenza con gli altri due, non credo significhi che non sia più una parola italiana.


Hai ragione: _codesto_ non si può considerare come gli altri due termini. Il termine è diffuso a livello nazionale nel linguaggio amministrativo e burocratico.

Ma fuori della Toscana non viene comunemente usato nello scritto e nel parlato.


----------



## infinite sadness

Secondo me il fatto che possono essere sostituiti con espressioni come lì da te o lì da voi non è un buona ragione per togliere costì e costà dal dizionario italiano. Perciò propongo il loro ripristino.


----------



## bubu7

Non si tratta di ripristinare qualcosa che, penso, non sia mai stata eliminata.
Si tratta di valutarne il giusto ambito d'uso in modo da non creare incomprensioni nella comunicazione.

I termini in oggetto sono attualmente dei regionalismi toscani che non andrebbero usati in uno scritto e nel parlato neutro.

Per quanto riguarda _codesto_, riporto una nota grammaticale dal Dizionario Garzanti 2007 (ma giudizi simili si possono ritrovare in altri dizionari o grammatiche moderne...).

Alla voce _codesto_ si legge:



> L'aggettivo e pronome _codesto_ è ormai in uso solo in Toscana; tuttavia è stato usato a lungo, e in parte si usa ancora, anche nei testi italiani letterari e in quelli di tipo giuridico e burocratico: questo deriva dal fatto che un tempo, soprattutto a livello istituzionale, si pensava che per "parlare bene" si dovessero utilizzare le forme toscane.


----------



## marco.cur

Lavoro nella pubblica amministrazione da oltre venti anni e invio e ricevo corrispondenza praticamente tutti i giorni. Ti assicuro che codesto è usato molto di frequente nella corrispondenza istituzionale, e non tanto per "parlare bene", ma semplicemente per capirsi.

Se scrivo "in merito alla nota di codesto Ente Prot. n. xxx ..." si capisce che mi riferisco alla missiva che ho ricevuto; vv. se scrivo "in merito alla nota di questo Ente Prot. n. xxx ..." è chiaro a tutti che mi riferisco a una lettera che è partita dal mio ufficio.

Come vedi, codesto non è sostituibile con questo. Fa parte della grammatica italiana e non è una forma prettamente toscana (questo, codesto, quello, come insegnavano nelle scuole elementari di tutta Italia).


----------



## olaszinho

Il suono di costì e costà è gradevolissimo e spero che i toscani continuino ad usarli per molto tempo ancora. Per quanto riguarda codesto, da non toscano, mi capita talvolta di usarlo, tra il serio e il faceto; percepisco quest'aggettivo dimostrativo come facente parte della nostra tradizione linguistica e letteraria, e non posso esimermi dall'utilizzarlo,  anche se magari soltanto in maniera scherzosa; se parlassi con un toscano lo userei normalmente. Inoltre, dopo aver appreso lo spagnolo e il portoghese, l'uso di codesto calzerebbe a pennello per tradurre "ese" o "esse". D'altronde, forme di aggetti e pronomi dimostrativi corrispondenti a codesto esistono in varie forme dialettali italiane. Ad essere sincero, l'uso burocratico di codesto non mi entusiasma particolarmente, ma questo vale in genere per tutto il linguaggio burocratico.


----------



## infinite sadness

Nelle missive tra enti (pubblici o privati) l'uso di codesto è insostituibile, per le ragioni già indicate.

Riguardo l'uso quotidiano, non so negli altri dialetti, ma nel mio dialetto esistono parole corrispondenti a codesto e costì che non possono essere sostituite dai corrispondenti di questo e "lì da te".


----------



## bubu7

A integrazione del mio precedente intervento riporto ciò che dice Luca Serianni nella sua grammatica (ed. Garzantine, inserto del glossario alla voce _codesto_, pag. 512):



> ...il pronome e aggettivo dimostrativo _codesto_ [è] limitato all'uso toscano
> [...]
> Appartiene invece all'uso nazionale, limitatamente allo scritto formale specie burocratico, l'impiego di _codesto_ nella corrispondenza...


----------

